# Thyroid nodule and difficulty swallowing



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

just had ultrasound yesterday and came results said had nodule and hashiomotos. I have been on levothyroxine 75 since July for hypothyroid. recently my throat has gotten really tight and having some difficulty swallowing. Last week experienced anxiety, insomnia and heart racing. The insomnia has slightly improved but still getting only about three hours of sleep per night. My lab work is pending.

I am being referred to a new endocrinologist.

My question is there something that can be done for thyroid discomfort and swallowing troubles?

Also I am supposed to be at a new job. I have been in all week. I am wondering how I am going to function well enough to go to work.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you seen an ENT? An ENT may be able to do more for you than an endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> just had ultrasound yesterday and came results said had nodule and hashiomotos. I have been on levothyroxine 75 since July for hypothyroid. recently my throat has gotten really tight and having some difficulty swallowing. Last week experienced anxiety, insomnia and heart racing. The insomnia has slightly improved but still getting only about three hours of sleep per night. My lab work is pending.
> 
> I am being referred to a new endocrinologist.
> 
> ...


I agree w/Octavia!!! Sounds like the thyroid is squeezing you out in the throat department. ENT would be better.


----------

